# automatisches Drucken von Word Dokumenten mit WSH!



## Piismaker (3. August 2004)

Als erstes mal Hallo zusammen... hab mich grad neu registriert.

Also... es geht darum, dass ich einen Job auf einem unserer Server laufen lassen will, der automatisch Word Dokumente in pdfs umwandelt und zwar mit dem PDF-Writer Druckertreiber.... (am besten wäre es mit diesem Treiber... falls jemand aber einen anderen Weg sieht, ... ich bin offen für alles )

Ich dachte sowas macht man am besten mit wsh... allerdings kenn ich wsh kaum... ich kann gerade mal knapp bestimmen lassen was für ein OS ich habe und welcher Prozessor das System betreibt 

Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!

gruss


----------



## Piismaker (4. August 2004)

Kann mir wirklich niemand helfen?


----------



## Retlaw (4. August 2004)

1. Manchmal dauerts etwas bis jemand der eine Antwort hat deinen Post liest.
2. Versuchs mal so:

Führe alle benötigen Aktionen per Hand in Word durch und lass dabei den Makrorecorder laufen. Der zeichnet alle deine Schritte in Form eines VBA-Makros auf.

In einem VB-Script unter WSH kannst du nun eine Instanz von Word erzeugen:

```
Dim oWord
Set oWord = CreateObject("Word.Application")
```
Mit dem Objekt oWord hast du nun Zugriff auf alle Eigenschaften und Methoden von Word die auch mit VBA verfügbar sind.

Dein aufgezeichnetes Makro musst du jetzt nur noch geringfügig an die Syntaxunterschiede zwischen VBA und VBS anpassen und einbauen.


----------



## Piismaker (4. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Retlaw _
> *1. Manchmal dauerts etwas bis jemand der eine Antwort hat deinen Post liest.
> 2. Versuchs mal so:
> 
> ...



1. sorry das ich von meinem lehrmeister unter druck gesetzt werde
2. herzlichen dank für den tip.... ich werds ausporbieren!


----------

